
Fake Painting: The Art of Forgery - benbreen
http://thenewinquiry.com/features/fake-painting/
======
at-fates-hands
If you like his book "The Art Thief", I would also recommend "The Art Forger"
as well. In the Art Forger, they reference famous forgers and their actual
methods. The book goes into pretty deep detail about certain methods that
forgers use. If you're an art person, it's pretty geeky. It uses the unsolved
heist at the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum as a backdrop for the main story
line.

[http://www.amazon.com/Art-Forger-Novel-B-
Shapiro/dp/16162031...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Forger-Novel-B-
Shapiro/dp/1616203161/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1436214513&sr=8-2&keywords=The+Art+Thief)

------
WalterBright
"They can rationalize that they must be as good as the artist they imitate if
an experts can’t tell the difference."

Like gravity and acceleration, if there's no way to tell the difference, is
there any difference?

~~~
agumonkey
In the article case it's easy, originators > (even so slightly) duplicators.

~~~
WalterBright
I agree that the originator is more capable because he selected the topic,
composition, colors, etc. But as far as the art piece itself, it doesn't
matter whether it is an original or a copy if the difference cannot be
discerned.

~~~
agumonkey
Oh right, I agree 99.999%. It's a bit like if a perfect replica of a human
being is him or not.

